

Money: a chart of (almost) all of it, where it is, and what it can do - decklin
http://xkcd.com/980/huge/

======
snowwrestler
Not money, wealth. There's a big difference.

And it's not even really wealth, since it contains huge but not-real numbers
like the notional size of derivative contracts.

